# Red Foot or Russian tortoise?



## rcwms90 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm getting a tortoise this week i wanted a red foot tortoise but everyone keeps saying get a Russian because there small an easy for beginners but i don't care. i can handle a red foot i kinda like its about size an I've been doing so much research on them i don't want a super small one but i want a friendly an social one which one do u thing i should get im gonna build a tortoise table for inside but i spend alot of time outside feeding the birds that come to my back yard so i can probably fix him up something when i'm out there but which one do u think an why?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 17, 2011)

REDFOOT!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 17, 2011)

I like both of these torts, so I had a hard time choosing  I think red foots are prettier, that is the only reason I said red foot. Both seem to have outgoing personalities, based on TFO members


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Reggie:

If you've had your heart set on a redfoot, then by all means, get a redfoot. But it has been said that a Russian tortoise is a small sulcata (personality-wise).


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 17, 2011)

Get a Hermann's...why settle?


----------



## killuchen (Jul 17, 2011)

Cherry head red foot


----------



## coreyc (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree cherry head just cause


----------



## dmmj (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I have both, but if I had to make a choice, I would probably choose a russian, mainly because my RF does not like men. while my russian loves to see me and the food of course.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 18, 2011)

My vote is Russian. You can't beat a Russian's personality.


----------



## tyler0912 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have never owned a russian tortoise,
My redfoot was my first ever tortoise and i find him farely easy to care for He has an amazing personality! x


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 18, 2011)

My vote goes for Russian as well. Can't beat the peronality!


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 18, 2011)

I am a bit biased as I have red foots so I chose Red Foot and also if your heart is saying Red Foot then perhaps that is the way to go?

If you get a Russian I think you will enjoy it but will always wonder about the Red Foot so then may end up with both anyway-that kinds happens to me

Good Luck deciding-I think they are both great species and I'm curious about the Russians because I don't have any

Did anyone tell you that this can be addictive????????

Louise


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 19, 2011)

They're both good choices. I would base my decision more on the environment (whether indoors or outdoors too) that I was going to keep the tortoise in along with how well I could provide it's requirements such as temperature night and day, ambient humidity, diet, etc...

Russians and Redfoots are nearly at opposite ends of the spectrum when it comes to environmental needs.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 19, 2011)

Depends where you live, and whether it comes close to matching the native habitat of the species in question. The more different your climate is, the more you have to work to modify it to their liking.

Redfoots come from the tropical forests and savannas of South America, where it stays pretty warm and humid year round. Russians come from the temperate steppes of Central Asia, where they must hibernate every winter.

I used to have a redfoot when I lived in Florida, but I rehomed her when I moved back here to Colorado. I now have two Russians.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 19, 2011)

Be aware

*Angry Russians*​


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 6, 2011)

RUSSIANS!!!!! i love my russian! as i too considered both but realized colorado has low humidity! sulcatas are amazing as well :]


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree, base it on where you live, especially humidity. If you have humid summers, a Redfoot might be happier, especially if you could set him up outside (rather than in an air conditioned house). Russians are probably more adaptable to various conditions, but come from an area where the air, at least, is drier.
However, if you are dead set on a Redfoot, as mentioned, you might just want to go with it.
(But have you looked at Hermanns?  )


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys, this is an older thread...


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 7, 2011)

REDFOOT, REDFOOT, REDFOOT.....oh did I forget to mention...because they are AWESOME


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 7, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Guys, this is an older thread...



Oh, we don't care, we just like rattling on


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, you could always get both


----------

